# just bought a supercard dstwo from shoptemp



## fst312 (Jul 19, 2010)

the price was $34.95.if i remember correctly after i missed out on the time this card was on preorder it became i $40 card.noticed the price dropped so i told myself why not just buy it.
right now i hope i made a good decision because snes suppose to be coming out this month that was the real reason for my purchase.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2010)

fst312 said:
			
		

> the price was $34.95.if i remember correctly after i missed out on the time this card was on preorder it became i $40 card.noticed the price dropped so i told myself why not just buy it.
> right now i hope i made a good decision because snes suppose to be coming out this month that was the real reason for my purchase.


The card works well, has a great build, perfect compatability, and potential. You made a great choice.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome card, with a working RTS feature and in-game cheats (just tested these features yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I'm even thinking about selling my CycloDS


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Awesome card, with a working RTS feature and in-game cheats (just tested these features yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just keep it for your collection. You can show it off to future Tempers. It'll be awesome.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 19, 2010)

I must say that the design of the Cyclo is really cool. And the metal box... Waw. Lot more impressive than SCDS2's box


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah, the cycloDs was a real premium flashcart back in its day, boasting so many advantages over an R4 like SDHC, and lots of advanced functions.
But these days the only thing it has over something like a DStwo is its price point, Team Cyclo still haven't released a DSi compatible flashcart, or anything really new beyond compatibility updates, but those are frequent and always welcome.

CycloDS is still good, but outdated and overpriced.


----------



## fst312 (Jul 19, 2010)

i have two cyclods evolutions.one that is barely working and one that was never used once.the one that is working properly i think i just have to format my 8gb micro sd card and it will always show when i open my ds lite or not be stuck at that loading bar when its fully loaded.

also thanks for the replies i always am glad to hear when someone says i made a good choice it makes me feel good about myself.
i asked to get it shipped for free so i may not be getting my supercard dstwo for about one month.i think there were cases here on gbatemp where free shipping got people there item within a week from shoptemp.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 19, 2010)

fst312 said:
			
		

> i asked to get it shipped for free so i may not be getting my supercard dstwo for about one month.i think there were cases here on gbatemp where free shipping got people there item within a week from shoptemp.


I did a little survey about that.
http://gbatemp.net/t239860-the-free-shipping-survey
Shoptemp estimate 2-5 weeks for delivery, but most people wait around the 2-week mark. However, a few people wait longer.


----------



## derrickchai39 (Jul 26, 2010)

GBAtemp rated the supercard, not as good as its advertised. http://gbatemp.net/t232281-supercard-dstwo-review. Thoughts?


----------



## iamthemilkman (Jul 26, 2010)

While the SCDS2 packs a good many features, I was not impressed with the games I wanted emulated or the overall build quality of the cart.

I still prefer the Acekard 2i and its smaller feature set.


----------



## fst312 (Jul 28, 2010)

got my supercard today it only took 8 days for free shipping and that isn't that bad of a wait.i say 8 days because i don't want to count the actual date i bought which was july 19th or should i because i did buy it 1:20AM.

RupeeClock i'm going to make a vote in your survey right now.


----------

